# All languages: Lost and found words



## Anna Più

Hi all!

I’m worried about words that slowly are forgotten in the daily speak to finish lost in a specialized dictionary and finally anywhere… mmmm… pessimistic discourse… let me try to change this point of view…

 

My purpose is if you think there is a word or an expression going to forgotten, please write it here, and explain the meaning. 
This thread could be a way to keep some words and expressions in the mind of a lot of people and avoid its disappearance. 
If you write a word, two eyes will found it here, and then two more… and like this the word will be save at least once, and once again… 
Finally, try to use this word in your daily speak! 

  

I start with some Catalan words…

*Entaforar: *posar en un forat o en algun lloc amagat (put something inside a hole or somewhere hidden)

 

*Se me n’ha anat el Sant al cel*: Me n’he oblidat…(I have forgotten)

 

*Ave/ au/ a Maria!: *reclam per quan entres en algun lloc on esperes ser atès, no hi ha ningú i has d’esperar massa… (When you are waiting in a shop, for example, there isn’t a seller and you have to wait so much…).

 

 

The multinlinguïsm of this forum can also enrich a lot this thread.

If you want to contribute you only have to write…

Thank you!

A+

 

PN: I wasn’t sure at what sub forum hang this thrade… an other idea was open a “Lost and found words” for each language...


----------



## yasemin

i couldn't understand the point and maybe since i don't know catalan, the examples did not help.

you mean the words or phrases that have been replaced by a language, which is dominant all over the world, like english
or
those we don't use anymore, because we don't want to speak, for example, english like shakespeare??????


----------



## Anna Più

Hi Yasemin , 
No, no, no!!! I’ve explained badly myself… 
I only was asking for popular speak, daily speak… 
I know that there are a lot of expressions that are losing because the influence of other languages or a “stronger” language, but I think there are also other factors… One of them it could be that time change and habits also... and then we create new expressions. I like to use these new expressions too, of course… but I think we have to care “old popular or traditional expressions” because they enrich each language… 
This is my interest.  
Is very difficult for me to put an English example, I’m sorry, maybe after your all answers… 
Thanks again and I hope I've make clear the trhead, if not, I'll try again... 


Correct me please!


----------



## Anna Più

Hi all... mmm... no success Thread... 
I was only tryng to retreive old popular/traditional expressions...

In Italian there is the popular expression "*Gallina vecchia fa buon brodo*" (old chicken makes good broth). This is a popular expression but...

1. Does people use this expression in nowadays?
2. What does it mean?
3. Who knows other popular expressions?
4. Are there similar expressions in English, French, Spanish, Tagalog...? 
5. Do you use it in your daily speak?

Thanks A LOT!
A+


----------



## yasemin

no, this is not an unsuccessful thread. however, it is a hard question and i've been really busy lastly

let's see...
'su gibi aziz ol!' literally means 'be sainty (or precious) as water!'
this phrase is said by an old person when a young person brings water for him/her. because water is the only thing that worths to drink when someone is thirsty and therefore, it is very special. 

'tahtını yapıp bahtını yapamamak' is 'making throne but not being able to make destiny'. (there is also a rhyme between taht and baht) this frase is said generally by parents for their sons/daughters. 'we made his/her throne, but not his/her destiny' kind of... to express that the parents always try to do their best for their children, but what they will live in their future cannot be known.

these are just two examples from turkish. the discussion of popular effects on languages is long, though. even if these phrases were not replaced by those in another language, the culture in which these sayings are included is getting weaker and weaker. globalization, standardization, fast food, fast relation, fast expression... whatever you say!


----------



## roniy

In English you have the other meaning of "gay" .......


----------



## Anna Più

> Yasemin:
> 'su gibi aziz ol!' literally means 'be sainty (or precious) as water!'
> this phrase is said by an old person when a young person brings water for him/her. because water is the only thing that worths to drink when someone is thirsty and therefore, it is very special.
> 
> 'tahtını yapıp bahtını yapamamak' is 'making throne but not being able to make destiny'.


 
HELLOOOO Yasemin!
Turkish sounds very dificult...! but I'm really very glad for your contribution! like wather when someone is thirsty...
su gibi aziz ol Yasemin! 
A+


----------



## badgrammar

Sorry, Yasemin...  

Let me be clearer.  The original meaning of "gay" is simply "joyful/happy".  At some point this word came to refer to homosexuals.  So the "other meaning" of gay is the second one, "homosexual".

Sagol!


----------



## Christoph

Are you talking about single words or about 'sayings' (adages, phrases)? Or both? I guess, words come and go - that's a natural cycle. But this turnaround is probably accelerated in our rapidly evolving world and plenty of new words are created. With regards to sayings: I'm wondering whether new ones are created. Are there already phrases that relate to our techno world. Sorry, did not want to divert from your original thread, I'm just thinking out aloud.

regards from Zurich,
Christoph


----------



## Anna Più

> Christoph: Are you talking about single words or about 'sayings' (adages, phrases)? Or both? I guess, words come and go - that's a natural cycle. But this turnaround is probably accelerated in our rapidly evolving world and plenty of new words are created. With regards to sayings: I'm wondering whether new ones are created. Are there already phrases that relate to our techno world. Sorry, did not want to divert from your original thread, I'm just thinking out aloud. regards from Zurich, Christoph


Hi Cristoph,
I'm talking about both, words and adages, maybe to much ambitius...
Thoughts around this thread enrich it.
Here is another thrade maybe can interest you...

Regards from Catalonia,
A+


----------



## Christoph

German: 'Doppelt genaeht haelt besser.' [ae = a with horizontal colon].
English translation: 'Stiched twice lasts longer'.
Meaning: If you do something twice, it'll hold/sustain better/longer.

cr


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _maremoto_.

It means 'tsunami'. It hasn't fallen into disuse yet, but I noticed at the time of last year's tsunami in Southeast Asia that many people in the media were using the Japanese/English word instead of the Portuguese one. Also, those who did say 'maremoto' usually mispronounced it.


----------



## Anna Più

Outsider said:
			
		

> Portuguese: _maremoto_.
> 
> It means 'tsunami'. It hasn't fallen into disuse yet, but I noticed at the time of last year's tsunami in Southeast Asia that many people in the media were using the Japanese/English word instead of the Portuguese one. Also, those who did say 'maremoto' usually mispronounced it.


 
Hi Outsider y felicidades por tus 2.000!,
The same has happened in Catalan and Spanish TV's. They have used _tsunami_ most of the times, instead of _sisme submarí_ (Catalan) or _maremoto_ (Spanish).
Salutacions,
A+


----------



## Whodunit

Christoph said:
			
		

> German: 'Doppelt genaeht haelt besser.' [ae = a with horizontal colon].
> English translation: 'Stiched twice lasts longer'.
> Meaning: If you do something twice, it'll hold/sustain better/longer.
> 
> cr


 
Strange ... I only know "Doppelt hält besser". Maybe it's Swiss German.


----------



## zlatha

anna, you're very pessimistic!  to make you feel better let me tell you that I do use the verb entaforar and that my grandma is always saying "se me n'ha anat el sant al cel" 
in any case, good idea for a thread!
(I can't thing of any expressions to add, ill post them as soon as i'm inspired..)


----------



## Vanda

Anna,

Interesting! I was discussing about it last week with my students,
how sad I am when I notice so many words going into oblivion
in my language.

_My suggestion is : why don't you ask one moderator to_
_transfer this thread to the cultural issues one. I think _
_much more people would love to participate in it._

As for me, I have zillions words I'd like to mention, but
not now.   I have to sit down and dig into the depths 
of my mind .......So, I'll be back!


----------



## Anna Più

Hy!
Thanks a lot, Zlatha and Vanda, for your complicity! 

In the meantime you are researching... I'll post another Catalan expression, that in the two last weeks I have said, and anybody round me can't recognize, bacause is very in disuse, specially in cities...

Is this one:
_*Aviat té els mossos llogats aquest/aquell!*_
(EarlY he/she has someone who to order someting)
Maybe your grandma, Zlatha, also say it!

Regards to all,
A+


----------



## zlatha

sorry to disappoint you, but i had never heard that expression before.. not even from my grandma! 
where are you from in catalunya, anna?


----------



## Vanda

To begin with I have two words people rarely use and many
don't know them at all. They were very popular, and probably,
very regionalist. 

1- bobiça = foolishness
2- perrengue = sick


----------



## InmayHugo

bueeno aquí van algunas expresiones
Esto parece la casa de tócame roque- se dice cuando hay mucho desorden
Los dedos se me antojan huéspedes- cuando empiezas a sospechar de todo, a estar paranoico
Pongo un circo y me crecen los enanos- cuando tienes mala suerte. Tanto que hasta al montar un circo los enanos crecen!!
No os parecen expresiones encantadoras??


----------



## Lala81

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hy!
> Thanks a lot, Slatha and Vanda, for your complicity!
> 
> In the meantime you are researching... I'll post another Catalan expression, that in the two last weeks I have said, and anybody round me can't recognize, bacause is very in disuse, specially in cities...
> 
> Is this one:
> _*Aviat té els mossos llogats aquest/aquell!*_
> (EarlY he/she has someone who to order someting)
> Maybe your grandma, Slatha, also say it!
> 
> Regards to all,
> A+


 
Never heard of it here in Barcelona


----------



## Laia

- *Això és per fer-hi llogar cadires!* (my grandfather says this one a lot)
- *Se me n'ha anat el sant al cel* (I say this one a lot... this one is never going to die, we need it, I need it... until my personality changes jajaja sóc tan despistada!! XD)
- *Aquest noi és molt bon jan *(this boy is a good person)


----------



## Lala81

Laia said:
			
		

> - *Això és per fer-hi llogar cadires!* (my grandfather says this one a lot)
> - *Se me n'ha anat el sant al cel* (I say this one a lot... this one is never going to die, we need it, I need it... until my personality changes jajaja sóc tan despistada!! XD)
> - *Aquest noi és molt bon jan *(this boy is a good person)


 
M'encanta aquesta de "n'hi ha per a llogar cadires"... I les altres dues també les dic força sovint


----------



## Vanda

In Portuguese, the latest trend in my country is the
word '*diferencial'* for nothing and for everything.
Any place where 'diferente' would do well, they are
changing for 'diferencial' . I can't stand it!


----------



## manana

Hola,

Bueno  mi mamá  y sus amigas decían cuando iban al cine:
- voy al "biografo" 
- ¿Qúe buena película estarán  dando en el biógrafo?

Hace muucho tiempo que ya nadie usa esa  palabra.

Otra palabra que ya no se escucha es "botica", hoy todos dicen farmacia.

Saludos retros


----------



## Anna Più

zlatha said:
			
		

> sorry to disappoint you, but i had never heard that expression before.. not even from my grandma!
> where are you from in catalunya, anna?


 
Hi Zlatha,
I've been doing some research and no reference to "*Tenir els mossos llogats"* ...  But my mother say it! ... I think is a very very very localist expression, from la Plana de Vic, where I come from in Catalonia. I'm curious about the expression and I wi'll continue the research...  



> Bueno mi mamá y sus amigas decían cuando iban al cine:
> - voy al "biografo"
> - ¿Qúe buena película estarán dando en el biógrafo?
> Hace muucho tiempo que ya nadie usa esa palabra.
> Otra palabra que ya no se escucha es "botica", hoy todos dicen farmacia.
> Saludos retros


Ja,ja... qué divertido me suena esto de ir al biografo!!! 

Igual que las frases de Imma, nunca antes las había oído!

Regards,
Anna


----------



## belén

Here is a very funny link of typical Mallorquin expressions, many of them are very old and you barely hear them nowadays, but this is really cultural speech and funny enough, they are "translated" into Spanish and English. Of course literal translations that don't make sense at all, the meanings of the expressions are in Spanish.

Cheers!

Belén


----------



## InmayHugo

Aquí hay otra expresión que no he vuelto a oír y que decía siempre mi abuela. 
Avíar la casa- limpiar y ordenar la casa, lo que ahora decimos simplemente  "hacer la casa".


----------



## Anna Più

Hy Belen,
Funny site! I’ve read it all, and there are some phrases that we still say it  in Central Catalan. Are this one’s:
 
_Fer quatre números, tenir dos dits de front,  fer dissabte,  fer curt, una flor no fa estiu, anar de vint-i-un butó, __Anar a fer un riu, hi ha més dies que llangonisses, fer els ulls grossos, haver begut oli, arribar a misses dites, tenir-ne els collons plens,  les cames em fan figa, ser un poca vergonya, prendre la fresca, treure el fetge per la boca, ser un mans foradades, n’hi ha per llogar-hi cadires, bon tiberi, la processó va per dins, sortir el tret per la culata, tenir més collons que un toro (i/o mul!), més curt que uns mànigues de camisa, durar de Nadal a Sant Esteve, ser un barrut, anar amb els peus de plom, perdre el fil, fer cara de pomes agres, lligar els gossos amb llangonisses, somiar truites, pixar fora de test, fer-ho venir bé, d’aquí cent anys tots calvos, com anem? Anem fent._
_ _
The rest,  seams to me to be very Mollorquin. Never heared!
I choose one that sounds me very very funny!
_Es negoci de madò Coloma... que el que gonyava amb el cul, ho fotie en sa poma_
je,je Salut!
Anna


----------



## Laia

ser més llarg que un dia sense pa
ser més lleig que pegar a un pare


----------



## Anna Più

Hola a tothom,
Avui n'he sentit una frase feta en català que mai havia sentit abans. 
És aquesta: 
O aquests goigs o no cantar!
S'utilitza per dir que toca fer una cosa, perquè si no es fa, un queda "fotut".
Per exemple: A la fonda/ en aquella casa/etc... o en Josep fa el dinar, o no dina ningú. (perquè els altres no cuinen).

In English it could be "or this song o don't sing!", and means that if somebody doesn't make something, this one (and the rest) remain without this.
Or Joseph cooks the dinner, or noboy eat.
(more o less!).
A+


----------



## Vanda

Some words in disuse :

*terreiro* meaning the back yard . Now people prefer: _quintal._

*paletó* meaning any warm clothing for men and women (I think only my
mom says it). Now people prefer: _jacket, blazer._

*zoeira* meaning noise. Now just _barulho._


----------



## manana

Vanda said:
			
		

> Some words in disuse :
> 
> *terreiro* meaning the back yard . Now people prefer: _quintal._
> 
> *paletó* meaning any warm clothing for men and women (I think only my
> mom says it). Now people prefer: _jacket, blazer._
> 
> *zoeira* meaning noise. Now just _barulho._


 
Sí Vanda,  *paletó*  también  solía escucharse  antiguamente en Chile y hoy ya no. Le escuchaba entre mis tías y el círculo de mis  abuelos. Hoy decimos _abrigo, chaqueta o chaquetón_.

*Chalina *otra en desuso,  hoy  en día _bufanda_.

Otra palabra que ya no se escucha es *churro*, no me refiero a los churros fritos, sino cuando decimos refiriéndonos a un hombre bien arreglado o muy buen mozo *¡Qué churro!* o  *¡Es un churrazo!.* Hoy se dice de mil formas distintas _¡Qué mino! ¡Qué minón! ¡¡Qué guapo! ¡guapetón! ¡qué rico!_   etc.

Tampoco se oye* el despipe* o  *el* *despiporre *para indicar que algo fue o es fuera de serie.  La fiesta fue el *despiporre*, o  esa música es *el* *despipe........*nadie lo dice ya.  

Saludos nostálgicos ,


----------



## Vanda

> Otra palabra que ya no se escucha es *churro*, no me refiero a los churros fritos, sino cuando decimos refiriéndonos a un hombre bien arreglado o muy buen mozo *¡Qué churro!* o *¡Es un churrazo!.* Hoy se dice de mil formas distintas _¡Qué mino! ¡Qué minón! ¡¡Qué guapo! ¡guapetón! ¡qué rico!_ etc.


 
aha, you've reminded me another one:

We used to say *pão* (Bread) for men just like you used to say *churro:*
*Que pão!* Nowadays we say: *Que gato!* (cat) *Que gatinho!* (Kitten)


----------



## Anna Più

Hi all!
There is another verb in Catalan not very used actually. Is *ensacar*, and it means to put the shirt inside the trousers.
Do you have a verb to refer to this action?

Regards,
A.


----------



## annettehola

In Danish this would be: "at stoppe skjorten indenfor buksekanten." We don't seem to have a single verb expressing this particular action.
Annette


----------



## Hakro

Anna Più said:
			
		

> I know that there are a lot of expressions that are losing because the influence of other languages or a “stronger” language, but I think there are also other factors… One of them it could be that time change and habits also... and then we create new expressions. I like to use these new expressions too, of course… but I think we have to care “old popular or traditional expressions” because they enrich each language…
> This is my interest.
> Is very difficult for me to put an English example, I’m sorry, maybe after your all answers…


 A s a professional journalist, this question is very close to my heart. On the other hand, it's not an international problem, it's an internal problem for every language. If we use these "old" or "rare" or "traditional" expressions it's even more difficult for a foreigner to understand what we are saying. That's why we should be careful when using those expressions.

Many old words and expressions are associated with the agricultural society, and a modern person has no idea what it's all about...

In my opinion a bigger problem is losing words because their meanings are changing. As you probably don't know Finnish I try to explain some examples:

The Finnish word "rekka" originally meant an certain type of sleigh for transporting timber. Later it became to mean the semi-trailer of a truck (not the truck or tractor itself). So far it's OK. But sometimes in the eighties, I suppose, the newspaper journalists started to use this word for any truck with a trailer and before long for any truck (or lorry). Today it seems to be any automobile but a car or a bus. We have lost the original word "semi-trailer".

Another example: "Reilu" means originally "fair". If a shopkeeper is "fair" he can give you a bit more than you pay for. Lately in Finnish the meaning has changed so that "fair" means "a bit more". And so we have lost the original word "fair".

I suppose that this happens in every language. 

I think that we should have a vocabulary as large as possible but we should use the difficult words only with the native.


----------



## Hakro

Vanda said:
			
		

> In Portuguese, the latest trend in my country is the
> word '*diferencial'* for nothing and for everything.
> Any place where 'diferente' would do well, they are
> changing for 'diferencial' . I can't stand it!


 Remember that 'diferencial' is also a technical term that means for example a part of the transmission of an automobile. Maybe they mean that?


----------



## annettehola

I agree with you, Hakro, that we should try to have as great a vocabulary as we can in our language. But I find it problematic that we, as you say, should try only to use this with our fellow natives. In that way we create a dintinction between what is native tongue and what is not, or what is some kind of constructed native whatever-tongue. I understand your examples. They are good. The same has happened in Danish. But there can be different reasons for a language that slowly changes. There is something called natural change in every language. This is closely related to the socalled developments in the society where the language is spoken. Today we have computer technology. It has invaded us. And our language. This is where I notice Danish has changed lately. Danes speak about "downloading" things from the Internet, about "updating" things, about being "on-line." Ana Píu; I also am not fond of that. But there is no Danish word for these things, because the Danes did not invent these things. We just use them in their original context, and so we adopt the names these things were given when invented. 
I was in Denmark recently. There I watched the news together with my grandmother on TV. Suddenly she switched it off, saying:"O, I don't understand what they say anymore." I felt bad. Then I started to think about it, and, yes, Danish has changed a lot over the years. I, fx., grew up with "sammenklapsmadder" instead of "sandwiches," with "fjernsyn" instead of "TV," with "arbejde" instead of "job,".....these things. It must be strange for my grandmother. And difficult. I don't think she ought to start saying "sandwich" instead of "sammenklapsmad." Not even when she speaks to a person from another country. I think she should stick to the words that always created meaning for her, and if someone doesn't understand what she means, then she'll have to explain it, rather than change her own vocabulary that has served her well for over 80 years.
Annette


----------



## Vanda

Quote:
Remember that 'diferencial' is also a technical term that means for example a part of the transmission of an automobile. Maybe they mean that? 

Pardon me Hakro, haven't read your post until today.

I wish it were *diferencial* as in the automobile use, so it would be perfect. Unfortunately that's not the case. The use of it nowadays designates everything that is a plus or something they do in a different way. Example: You buy a car and as a diferencial / a plus that makes that particular store different of any other one,they give you an extra accesory that normally wouldn't come with the model you've bought.
All business owners begin their 'speech' like this: As a diferencial our enterprise .....yada yada."


----------



## Vanda

Lost word : *pojo* 
Main meaning : (from vulgar latim  *podiare < lat. podium, 'pojo') = a place to disembark (very unusual). 

Usage almost lost: an idiom meaning *How funny! Que pojo!*


----------



## Mei

Lala81 said:
			
		

> M'encanta aquesta de "n'hi ha per a llogar cadires"... I les altres dues també les dic força sovint


 
Jo les utilitzo i també les sento... no tant com m'agradaria, sí que és veritat que aquestes frases es van perdent... què en farem de la canalla?

Mei


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> ser més llarg que un dia sense pa
> ser més lleig que pegar a un pare


 
ui... aquesta l'havia sentit una mica més llarga: 

ser més lleig que pegar a un pare amb un mitjó suat.

o també: I semblava tonto/a quan el/la vam canviar per una pedra. (aquesta l'utilitzo per dir que d'una cosa que no valia un ral se n'ha fet alguna cosa).

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Jo les utilitzo i també les sento... no tant com m'agradaria, sí que és veritat que aquestes frases es van perdent... què en farem de la canalla?


 
Ai el jovent d'avui en dia!!!   
Enlloc d'això diem coses com "al igual"...
Però no desespereu... algunes d'aquestes frases les vaig proposar jo... i fa dos dies encara era "canalla"  

Laieta


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> ser més lleig que pegar a un pare amb un mitjó suat.
> 
> o també: I semblava tonto/a quan el/la vam canviar per una pedra. (aquesta l'utilitzo per dir que d'una cosa que no valia un ral se n'ha fet alguna cosa).


 
Mei... que bones!! 

Hi ha una que diu el meu avi quan algú s'excusa d'alguna cosa dient: "És que em pensava que...": 
_Em pensava que eres tu i era el gos que treia el morro_


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Mei... que bones!!
> 
> Hi ha una que diu el meu avi quan algú s'excusa d'alguna cosa dient: "És que em pensava que...":
> _Em pensava que eres tu i era el gos que treia el morro_


 
 

Moltes vegades, quan ho engego tot a pastar fang també dic: La mare del tano quan era gitano! (em sembla que es més llarga però ara mateix no la recordo)

Mare de Déu Senyor, quanta roba i quant poc sabó i que neta que la volen. (Normalment em quedo amb el "Mare de Déu Senyor" que és més curt) 

Mei

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Mare de Déu Senyor, quanta roba i quant poc sabó i que neta que la volen. (Normalment em quedo amb el "Mare de Déu Senyor" que és més curt)


 
Jo la coneixia com a "quanta roba i quant poc sabó"... em sembla que només m'arriben les expressions a mitges... 

Ara m'he animat... en pensaré algunes més:

- *tururut viola* (quan alguna cosa surt malament)
- *bon vent i barca nova* (quan dones una cosa per acabada)
- *carretera i manta* (quan te'n vas)
- *ser més vell que les Rambles* (quan una cosa és antiga)
- *anar bé per anar a Sants* (per exemple, li diria a algú "vas bé per anar a Sants" si em digués que vol fer un viatge a l'endemà a Austràlia i no tingués hotel reservat, ni guia o informació del país, ni parlés anglès, ..., vaja... no sé si m'enteneu)


----------



## Mei

I ca! De més verdes en maduren. 
Si no vols pols no vagis al'era (curiosa construcció, ho he trobat així escrit, no ho sabia... valga'm Déu)
Tal faràs tal trobaràs.
Qui no arrisca no pisca.

Veig que ens estem inspirant! Això funciona de bo de bo. (oi que era així?) 

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Si no vols pols no vagis al'era (curiosa construcció, ho he trobat així escrit, no ho sabia... valga'm Déu)
> Veig que ens estem inspirant! Això funciona de bo de bo. (oi que era així?)


 
Aquesta de la pols me l'hauràs d'explicar perquè això de "al'era" m'ha despistat completament... jeje

Vinga, més:

- *si l'encerto l'endevino*
- *mite'l* (aquesta sé del cert que es fa servir, però a mi el que m'és familiar és _mira-te'l_)
- *guaita* (sobretot si es pronuncia _oita!..._ aquesta la fem servir quan volem imitar als no-barcelonins... és l'antònim del _camacu _ )

Laia


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Aquesta de la pols me l'hauràs d'explicar perquè això de "al'era" m'ha despistat completament... jeje


 
Estic tan confusa com tu, no ho havia sentit mai. He escrit "Si no vols pols no vagis" al google i m'ha sortit això: "al'era".

A veure si algú ens pot donar un cop de mà i treure'n l'entrellat...  

No diguis blat fins que no el tinguis al sac i ben lligat. 
Volta al món i torna al born. 

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Estic tan confusa com tu, no ho havia sentit mai. He escrit "Si no vols pols no vagis" al google i m'ha sortit això: "al'era".
> 
> A veure si algú ens pot donar un cop de mà i treure'n l'entrellat...


 
A mi em sona a balear... però no ho sé... 




			
				Mei said:
			
		

> Volta al món i torna al born.


Aquesta no l'havia sentit mai... què vol dir?


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Aquesta no l'havia sentit mai... què vol dir?


 
Ve a dir que vagis on vagis, torna a casa, al Born, a Barcelona, a Catalunya, a casa.... 

Per cert, mira què he trobat:

http://www.arrakis.es/~francesc/llocs.html

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Ve a dir que vagis on vagis, torna a casa, al Born, a Barcelona, a Catalunya, a casa....
> 
> Per cert, mira què he trobat:
> 
> http://www.arrakis.es/~francesc/llocs.html
> 
> Mei


 
Aaaahhhh jeje
Nena quina pàgina... veig que ens estimem molt els uns als altres  jajaja... 
Faltaria un "Tarragona m'esborrona, Constantí em fa patir", i d'altres...

P.D.: Roi si ets per aquí... surt aquella de "Barcelona és bona si la bossa sona" (tot i que no hi estic d'acord )


----------



## Chal-Li

Hola, estaba siguiendo un poco la conversación y agradecería mucho que se pusiesen las cosas en inglés además de el idioma local, sino, solamente podrán opinar las personas que lo entiendan y se trata de que haya diversidad de idiomas no?
Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## Chal-Li

Hablando de palabras perdidas, ¿alguien sabe lo que es chiringar? En Ferrol se decía mucho pero en Madrid nadie sabe lo que es. 
Chiringar - Salpicar, p.e.- con una pistola de agua; Salpicar echando un chorrito de líquido. 
Ni siquiera yo sé exactamente lo que significa. Es una auténtica lost-word.


----------



## Laia

Chal-Li said:
			
		

> Hola, estaba siguiendo un poco la conversación y agradecería mucho que se pusiesen las cosas en inglés además de el idioma local, sino, solamente podrán opinar las personas que lo entiendan y se trata de que haya diversidad de idiomas no?
> Un saludo a tod@s.


 
Ufff yo me siento incapaz de traducir lo que he ido escribiendo al inglés, la mayoría eran frases hechas y expresiones, y mi nivel no da para tanto.

Saludos


----------



## Chal-Li

Entonces habrá que cambiarle el nombre a la discusión a "*Lost and found words in Catalá".*

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

¡No veo porqué! Hay aquí respuestas dadas por foreros de muchas lenguas diferentes. Naturalmente, considerando que el mensaje original estaba en inglés, y que Anna Più es catalana, la mayoría de las respuestas han sido en inglés, español o catalán, pero creo que este foro y este hilo son multilingües.


----------



## Chal-Li

Ya lo sé, era sólo una broma. Lo que digo es que si escriben las expresiones en un idioma y ponen el significado en el mismo idioma sólo ellos podrán entenderlo y participar en la conversación y, así, no se va a poder salvar ninguna expresión en desuso ó por lo menos no se podrá difundir más ampliamente. En fin, a gusto del forero.
Un saludo


----------

